# Sora Front Der with 10s 105?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I have an issue I have got myself some nice 10s 105 bits but the front mech in band mount and i needed a braze on, (the F&R mech came together and was a bargain!!!).

Anyway for now all I have access to is s Sora braze on, will this work OK or will it be a little finicky? I'm hoping it will work and get mew out of trouble for the moment, I dont shift the front all that much, but I have a 100km ride coming up and there ar some hills to contend with.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You should be fine with the Sora. I used to use Tiagra when I was slowly upgrading to Ultegra piece by piece and discovered the Tiagra worked well with the Ultegra shifters. I now use the Ultegra but I don't even notice a difference.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Also, you should be able to unscrew the clamp from your Sora front derailleur and use it on your 105 derailleur.


----------

